# Eastern Mangroves Apartments



## sarper (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Anyone living in eastern mangroves apartments? We are planning with my wife to lease a 1bedroom apartment there. If you can advise, I'll be appreciated.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the view that most of the apartments have over the mangroves - but not the other side which is a view to the busy main road (Sh. Zayed St). 
I was looking at them and thinking of moving. Layouts are nice. But no shops in the area are open yet and also landscaping in the area is not finished. Once that is done it will be a nice place. 
It also more expensive than other comparative quality accommodation. You need to negotiate with TDIC.


----------

